# RIO DE JANEIRO - AMAZING CITY



## lunardelli-brazil (Jun 4, 2007)

- edit


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

omg if that's how ppl look on the beaches of Rio, I'm going there tomorrow!


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

^^ yeah that girl with the sunglasses and mobile seems pretty hot :cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Rio, Rio, Rio...has it all in one city! :banana:


----------



## wenxe (May 24, 2007)

really AmAzInG !!! lOve this city !!


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

hot:drool: hot:drool: hot:drool:


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

I have to visit wonderful Rio one day, that´s for sure!

You must be happy to live in such a nice city!:cheers:


----------



## lunardelli-brazil (Jun 4, 2007)

Matthias Offodile said:


> I have to visit wonderful Rio one day, that´s for sure!
> 
> You must be happy to live in such a nice city!:cheers:



YOU BET!!!! I STILL HAVE NEVER BEEN TO RIO YET !! MAYBE NEXT YEAR I WILL THERE. LONDRINA WHERE I LIVE IS ALMOST 1.000KM FROM RIO, ALMOST 13 HOURS BY BUS OR 1 HOUR BY PLANE. IM SO EXCITED TO TAKE A TOUR FOR RIO. CERTAINLY I WONT REGRET !!! :nuts: 
hno: SORRY FOR THE MISTAKES IN ENGLISH, IM SO BAD AND I HAVE TO PRACTICE MORE THE WRITING!!!


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Super pics..I want to go to the beach now.


----------



## Universal Soulja (Mar 16, 2007)

IMPÉRIO-BR said:


> hot:drool: hot:drool: hot:drool:


:cheers:


----------



## 'rational crazy' (Mar 22, 2006)

Que tópico tosco!!! >(
O engraçado é que o titulo tá em letra maiúscula pra chamar a atenção! :laugh: (todo mundo já conhece o Rio, uma das cidades mais desgatadas do mundo)

Comparar Rio com Cidade do Cabo (uma das cidades mais injustas (em todos os sentidos) do mundo) foi D+!!! (os sul-africanos é que amam compará-las)

Mostrar esse monte de gente pelada então: foi o cumulo do absurdo e só serve para reforçar o turismo sexual! 
...e como se só lá tivesse gente sarada na praia! hno:

As favelas deveriam ser sinonimo de vergonha por tanta injustiça social!


----------



## Fernando_Brasil (Aug 4, 2006)

Creeeeeeeeedo.Foto de favela?Definitivamente,um thread feito para queimar a imagem do Rio.


----------



## olecramm (Jul 16, 2006)

'rational crazy' said:


> Que tópico tosco!!! >(
> O engraçado é que o titulo tá em letra maiúscula pra chamar a atenção! :laugh: (todo mundo já conhece o Rio, uma das cidades mais desgatadas do mundo)
> 
> Comparar Rio com Cidade do Cabo (uma das cidades mais injustas (em todos os sentidos) do mundo) foi D+!!! (os sul-africanos é que amam compará-las)
> ...


concordo! muito infeliz esse tópico
"PEOPLE ON THE BEACH!!! " coisa mais óbvia, não precisa mostra foto disso.


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

RIO DE JANEIRO
RIO DE JANEIRO 
RIODE JANEIRO
RIO DE JANEIRO


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Rio is both beautiful and amazing! :yes:
This picture right here reminds me of the James Bond film, "Moonraker".








 Very cool.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing city! :drool:


----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

- edit


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

I love Rio, but the city needs more towers


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Fernando_Brasil said:


> Creeeeeeeeedo.Foto de favela?Definitivamente,um thread feito para queimar a imagem do Rio.


hno:hno:

like if nowbody knew about the existance of favelas in Rio. They are there, ominous, overlooking every part of the city, in clear sight for any tourist to see.


----------

